# Pocket camp opinion.



## krystillin (Dec 31, 2017)

There are things I liked and didn't like about pocket camp. Idk  where to post this but I want your opinions too!

I liked that it was true to AC style, but wait times were a little too much for me. For free, it's amazing because of all the stuff you can do and the animals have all those requests. Being able to earn the leaf tickets for free was a big plus, but it's slow going to earn bells.
What about you?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 31, 2017)

As someone who usually shuns mobile games because of their F2P/Freemium/Gacha-mechanics, I was very pleasantly surprised by Pocket Camp. Since Animal Crossing always has had timers (albeit invisible - like, Tom Nook's store closing for 24 hours until it re-opens, trees bearing fruit every 72 hours, Cyrus needing an hour (or more? Can't remember, I haven't played NL in years...) to refurbish something, etc.), the mechanic didn't feel forced or out of place. Plus, the freemium currency is relatively freely available and not really needed unless the player is overly-inpatient, so it doesn't feel as greedy and predatory as other mobile titles.

I do hope PC connects to the upcoming AC Switch in a meaningful way, preferably allowing us to transfer our character over and keep our catalogue (or let us at least order stuff from our campsite, like from the model houses in the HHA showcase).


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 31, 2017)

I am rapidly losing interest and the biggest annoyance for me is the frequent long scrolling times between actions.  I can be going great guns and then stopped dead in my tracks by this.  Often I will just put the phone down and go do something else.  (like chores I should have been doing in the first place lol)


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 31, 2017)

It's fun, but does get a little repetitive. They do seem to add things often, so that helps, but perhaps they could add some kind of mini game where you compete with or against friends or some other type of play that's not fishing/catching the same fish in the same 2 spots and only talking to animals... who often repeat themselves. 

Maybe allowing us to expand our camp or garden... Or do something with the camper. I don't really decorate mine and have seen few of my friend's campers.

Add a type of personal museum with our biggest fish... Etc. Something to make it more interesting than just decorating a camp.

Still looking forward to the clothes crafting.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 31, 2017)

If you need to occupy a few minutes of your life, then Pocket Camp might be worth playing for that reason. It also encapsulate what made the Animal Crossing franchise to be addicting to begin with, all while streamlining the tasks to be less time-consuming.

The unfortunate side effects of these design choices made it feel incredibly automated and less fulfilling when comparing to the mainline entries. If you're going to play for longer than 15 minutes, then Pocket Camp is going to be a brain-numbing monotonous experience. Its lack of variety in terms of tasks and smaller scope might can turn some people away from it beyond the first week. 

Although it's best designed as a gateway title and to be played in very short bursts, New Leaf and possibly the inevitable Switch installment provides a much more satisfying experience for the same amount of time you'd spend in the mobile entry.


----------



## shayx (Dec 31, 2017)

The only real thing I miss is the random spontaneous event.  Katrina, Crazy Redd, the washed-up seagull.  I want something that happens on Saturday, or something that happens randomly.  Give me some hidden spice to look forward to.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 31, 2017)

i haven't played much recently because since the update the app's been really slow. other than that i really enjoy the game!


----------



## Merol14 (Dec 31, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> As someone who usually shuns mobile games because of their F2P/Freemium/Gacha-mechanics, I was very pleasantly surprised by Pocket Camp. Since Animal Crossing always has had timers (albeit invisible - like, Tom Nook's store closing for 24 hours until it re-opens, trees bearing fruit every 72 hours, Cyrus needing an hour (or more? Can't remember, I haven't played NL in years...) to refurbish something, etc.), the mechanic didn't feel forced or out of place. Plus, the freemium currency is relatively freely available and not really needed unless the player is overly-inpatient, so it doesn't feel as greedy and predatory as other mobile titles.



It feels like a very familiar game, not a competitive one where you feel you need to buy in-game currency. Here, you're not urged to level-up quickly. Limited-time events feel quite flexible. 

They're testing out new markets and new bussiness models. It was a really good attempt here. I wonder what they can do with a more competitive IP.

But they even limit you to buy only once the limited-offers. So, to me, Nintendo will not allow you to spend a lot of real cash in their games. I bet they will not make use of loot boxes or that stuff.

And I'm happy with that.


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 1, 2018)

I am getting increasing bored and frustrated with it.

The time it takes to go through my friend list is way too time consuming.  I wish they let you see the entire market box when you click on your friend, as well as let you know if anything in the garden needs to be watered.  I don't have time to go to every campsite the way it is currently set up, and it kind of ruins it for me.

I am also finding that any items I need are extremely hard to get.  If they have a goal to get squid, I will get everything but squid.  If I am out of yellow perch, I will get everything but yellow perch.

My campers have been giving me only bells lately, and I don't like this new way they have it set up.  Yeah, some are lucky and they get a lot of supplies, but I seem to get bells bells bells.  I can't get natural essence to save my life and everything I need to craft at this point requires it.  I have animals that their friendship points are wasted because I cannot level them up for lack of essences.

I think this game could be better if they could fix some things, but I am seriously considering just being done with it right now.  I have been thinking about it all week.  Part of me wants to complete it, and just enjoy decorating, but a lot of things are still locked to me for lack of materials needed to craft them etc.

I am really torn on it right now.  I enjoy aspects of it, but I also get really irritated by things at the same time, because I feel like I am grinding for peanuts.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 1, 2018)

I actually quite like it, which is strange because I don't really like many phone games due to their pay to play need. Whilst this is a feature in Pocket camper it doesn't feel forced. I love the fact that the game feels like an ac game and has many of the features that we've all come to know and expect in an ac game, including fishing and bug catching, albeit a simpler version. I also love being able to earn Leif tickets, but I wish it was easier to earn bells. It feels like it's easier to earn the pay to play currency than it is to earn the ingame currency, which is a little odd to say the least. 

I know the game can start to feel repetitive, but aren't all AC games? Plus, this isn't a main game. I think of it more as a little test project that Nintendo are using to trial making mobile games and feature that they may otherwise use in later games.


----------



## Yellowbird (Jan 1, 2018)

My biggest issue is finding stuff in my friends market place and giving kudos and such! its so much clicking and scrolling.

But its a fun game to play while having some moments to kill  
Only thing i would love to have in the game now is my dear Merengue <3
My first and best friend in Animal crossing New Leaf <3


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 1, 2018)

The last few days my campers haven't given me anything   I went from getting only bells, to now getting nothing but them saying stuff to me and adding a few points to the friendship that is it.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2018)

i didn't really come into it expecting very much, but as a whole it was exactly what it set out to be: a miniature animal crossing. I liked what it had to offer, but nothing about it really made me want to continuously play it. It just felt a bit boring to be completely honest.

I just felt as if it was way too repetitive. It didn't feel like New Leaf where you would get to manage and develop your village along with making relationships with your villagers. Instead, it felt a lot more like customizing an area while recruiting animals to populate it. But with all of the technical limitations of mobile devices it was about what I expected from it. Anyway, its about as close to Animal Crossing 5 as we have in about 5 years, so I guess there isn't much to complain about.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, and I remembered another thing that turned me off from it. The lack of a multiplayer experience really just sorta toned down my experience as well. I get that having co-op play on something like an Iphone would probably make it explode, but I atleast wish there was some kind of in-game chatting system where you could text some of your friends online. Some of my best memories from New Leaf was messing around in online, and it kinda felt a bit lacking to not have it this time around.


----------



## likalaruku (Jan 3, 2018)

I'd say that it's currently not as good as New Leaf, but with content updates, it could be by next year. Definitely more entertaining than Wild World for the DS was. 

One of the better free mobile games on the market, doesn't crash every 2 seconds like Fire Emblem Heroes.

Friend list needs a complete redesign that makes you less prone to accidentally selecting someone while trying to scroll through, needs to notify you when a friend wants to visit the mine, needs to stop notifying you when friends visit or add things to their boxes, gardening in not interactive enough because no ones plants ever seem to need watering.

I'm hoping future updates will impliment the diving suit, the shovel, & the slingshot.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 3, 2018)

even though i'm not a big fan of pocket camp, i think that the app still has some pros to it. i enjoy the fact that the app is kind of different from the previous games, but still shares similar features. i also really like the quality of the game's graphics and the fact that it looks very fresh. i can't judge it too much because the game seems to still be underdeveloped (not a lot of furniture, clothes, villagers, & etc), but i think that my least favorite thing is that the game requires a lot of patience. i mean, waiting three days to build an amenity seems like an excessive amount of time, but that might be just me. it also takes a while for villagers at your campsite to give you a request or the ability to talk to them (aka receive bells/building supplies) but it's understandable because when they give you building supplies, it comes in a large amount (as for bells, they usually only give 500 instead of the occasional 2,500). also the fact that it takes cyrus around 7 hours to make a pizza & 1 minute to make a turkey is absurd pfft but i mean i wouldn't consider it an issue i guess.

that's just a small portion of my thoughts on it, but others probably have better opinions on the game.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 4, 2018)

I really do love this game! It's exactly what I need right now, something I can just spend a few minutes playing here and there when I want a break or I'm bored. Not a huge commitment like new leaf (although I won't deny my desire for a switch game) 

I'm enjoying the gameplay and decorating my campsite a lot! Just when I start to get bored with it, they usually add more content or a special event which keeps me a daily player! so yeah, solid 9/10 for me!


----------

